# New DUST website and releases.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always had a fascination with scifi and WWII. Dust would appear to combine the 2 very nicely. Some lovely models, with everything from infantry to gorilla engineers to massive combat walkers. The game has recently been taken over by Battlefront, the New Zealand company responsible for Flames of War. Only last week they launched a new website dedicated to the World of Dust. 

Along with that they recently announced a few new releases. Many of these, especially the fliers, could be used in 40k by someone looking for a slightly different counts-as army. My personal favourite is Action Jackson. I could definitely find a place for him in my army.

Axis:








Blutkreuz Pioneer Squad "Sturmaffe" (DT077)


> Very few subjects survive the grueling brain enhancement process of the Blutkreuz Korps. Gorillas who emerge from the proceedure with human-level intelligence are often organized into squads of Gorilla Engineers. Armed with massive flamethrowers and heavy jackhammers, these deadly combatants are capable of laying waste to even the heaviest of vehicles.





















> The latest innovations in Axis aircraft technology have arrived! This box contains one Axis aircraft that can be configured into two variants. “Der Adler” rules the skies with its powerful air-to-air X-4 Missiles, while “Der Blitz” scours the battlefield with salvos of deadly laser fire.





















> Build the Axis Heavy Panzer Walker into one of its two possible configurations, and you’ll be able to batter your opponents at any range. Both the Königs-Luther and the Sturm-König feature massive cannons, capable of punching any armor on the battlefield.
> 
> With its dual 17.3 cm FpK, the Königs-Luther is a formidable weapon, easily among the most fearsome in the war. The heaviest variant of the Luther, the Königs-Luther sometimes wins battles even before firing its first shot; so terrifying is its raw firepower that many enemy tank commanders simply refuse to fight it without support from their mightiest walkers. Even when joined in battle by multiple opponents, the Königs-Luther features a frame and armor heavy enough to buy Axis reinforcements time to arrive.
> 
> The second configuration of the Heavy Panzer Walker, the Sturm-König excels at defending troops as they move into position. Less resilient than the Königs-Luther, the Sturm-König provides Axis commanders different strategic options with its Advanced Reactive Fire skill. Similarly, its 12.8 cm FlakVierling may not hit as hard as the Königs-Luther, but the Sturm-König fills the air with such a sheer volume of fire that few units can withstand its sustained barrage.













> The new Axis Hero Pack allows players to guide their Axis Zombies with either of two new Heroes with the Blutkreuz Zombie skill. Grenadier X flings himself into melee with his circular saw, cutting into troops and walkers indiscriminately, and the sinister TotenMeister manages to cheat death with her Wiederbelebungsserum, which allows her to recover from nearly any wound. Meanwhile, the deadly Oberleutnant, Stefan, uses some of the Allies’ most effective tricks against them, literally fighting fire with fire with his Flammenwerfer 40!













> As the war grows ever deadlier, soldiers have come to rely on the safety that battlefield fortification can provide. This box contains a modular plastic kit designed to create bunkers and strongpoints that can be outfitted with either the Single or Dual Heavy Laser Guns.


Allies:



















> The versatile Heavy Destroyer Walker is quickly becoming the staple of Allied armoured forces worldwide. This box contains one heavy walker that can be configured into two variants. The M5-A is exceptionally suited to destroying enemy armour units, while the M5-B is equipped with a massive 180W Phaser Gun, the most powerful weapon of its kind.













> Equipped with an abundance of anti-infantry ordnance, the USMC Fire Squad is ready for battle. A withering barrage of bullets from these "Devil Dogs" provides extremely effective covering fire, giving friendly close combat units an opening to strike. Mow down the opposition with the USMC Fire Squad!





















> The Allies have been hard at work developing a means to meet the threat of Axis jets, and they've found their answer: the P-48. The P-48 Pelican is capable of taking off with a very short runway, making this light and versatile fighter very easy to deploy in any combat conditions. Triple Dual .50 cal machine guns give the Pelican a serious edge against enemies in the air and quickly eats through infantry. Fire rockets from afar with the Bellowing Bertie configuration, or bomb your enemies into oblivion with Diving Dotty. Both configurations offer effective damage against all enemy units but the heaviest of tanks.





























> Though they each come from different backgrounds and though they each pursue their own methods, the famous warriors of the Allies Hero Pack all share a talent for wiping out Axis units.Action Jackson heads to war armored in a high-tech ASOCOM battle suit and equipped with two 60W Phaser Guns. The Priest prefers to operate up close and personal, where he’s an expert with his dynamite, and Johnny One-Eye is the first Dust Tactics badass with the skill to prove it!


SSU:











> Thanks to the latest SSU human-enhancement technology, these once-crippled veterans have been given the chance to return to the front lines and continue the fight. The unit’s extensive combat experience is used to deadly effect – as are its massive Heavy Shotguns and 20mm Auto Gun. It’s no wonder that the incredibly resilient solders of the Steel Guards Assault Squads are among the most feared on the planet.













> Steel Guard Sniper Team "Silent Death" (DT078)
> Equipped with the best SSU technology, there veteran are now returning to the battlefield. The deadliness of the Steel Guards Sniper Team is enhanced by the incredible range of its powerful 20mm Heavy Rifles and by advanced targeting mechanisms which grant both soldier the Spotter skill.













> Steel Guard NCO Command Squad (DT057)...
> Nicknamed “turtles” by their comrades, these patriotic warriors are anything but slow. The Steel Guards NCO Command Squad can strike targets with its powerful anti-infantry ordnance at impressive range, and it boasts the same special skills as Allied and Axis NCO Command Squads.





























> Swift, deadly, and armed to the teeth, the SSU Ground Attack Helicopter expansion for Dust Tactics and Dust Warfare supports SSU forces with precision air strikes. Launch this machine in one of four different builds, each specializing in a different combat role. The Striker, for example, is armed with heavy machine guns and cannons, providing air superiority. Choose your armament of cannons, bombs, and rockets and unleash a salvo of destruction upon your enemy with the SSU Ground Attack Helicopter.





















> The IS-48 Super-Heavy Tank, Karl Marx, is perhaps the most powerful ground vehicle in the world. Armed with the brand new Heavy Tesla Gun, this tank is a dire threat to infantry and vehicle units alike. Designed by the SSU, the tank’s deadly Tesla cannon ignores cover, wipes out out enemy squads in a single burst, and “explodes” for tremendous damage against enemy vehicles. When the IS-48 Super-Heavy Tank takes the battlefield it instantly becomes the centrepiece of any army. This versatile expansion allows for two builds of a single tank: the IS-48 Karl Marx or the IS-48 Lavrentiy Beria.














> The SSU, like the other factions, goes to battle under the leadership of inspiring and skilled commanders. Heroes like Nikolaï, Yakov, and Red Yana give the SSU forces an edge in combat. Red Yana has an extraordinary Fighting Spirit, and Nikolaï is a superb Pilot. Meanwhile, Yakov is a Legendary Tactician who can adeptly command any strike force. With the SSU Hero Pack, your army has access to new skills and strategies to win any battle.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The armour units are beautiful, in particular the german ones, actually look like something the nazis would attempt.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good god those walkers make me hard! This system more than any other tempts me away from GW. Maybe one day when the chest of doom is done!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I've actually used a lot of these kits for my Orks. I use that helicopter as a dakka jet (with ork bitz and gretchin driving it) and I've turned some of the bigger walkers into battewagons


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Good god those walkers make me hard! This system more than any other tempts me away from GW. Maybe one day when the chest of doom is done!


I have similar urges, only towards the soviets!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is fricking awesome! I'm sorely tempted to get some of these. At the very least, I'm going to look into them more.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the armored suits. They look a little frog-like, but they are basically what I expect armed suit technology would look like.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sold, I am buying the strumkonig, don't know what I am going to use it for but who cares.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Really nice kits. Models look fantastic!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

These look really cool. But they be on shelf gathering dust if I were to get them.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've always had a soft spot for Dust. In particular their walker/tanks. And that Konigsluther is one of the best ones so far. Such a beast and so beautiful with that high mass centre and those long slender cannons. I can envision them booming over the roar of the legs slowly but steadily pushing it along...


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Those German Walkers would look great as Mechanicum Ordo Reductor Heavy Support. Albeit with some "slight" mods. 

What's with the Gorillas?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

DavC8855 said:


> Those German Walkers would look great as Mechanicum Ordo Reductor Heavy Support. Albeit with some "slight" mods.
> 
> What's with the Gorillas?



Forget mechanium! i want to make some a Nidzilla army using these guys as the monsters! some KV walkers for fexs, some of the quad walkers for Trvgons, T-fexs, ectra. now it seems i may have something i can use for warriors other then gundum converge sets! 

Stand back! I must Science this, closely. . . .

DOUBLE POST UPDATE ALERT!!!

ok, is it just me or does six shooter/bull dog look a hell of a lot like a GDI mammoth walker (TiB II they have yet to make tiberium IV)


----------

